# Elbow up or keep horizontal



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi ... I.ve been trying v hard to cut down on one of my not v fixed variables ...my elbow position. Does it want to be up or up n back or in a plain horizontal position...I shoot ttf, cheek anchor, thumbnail to cheek. I cannot for the life of me hold my anchor with by thumb horizontal. 
Sorry if this has bn covered before. I.ve bn watching Seljan, Kavela, Catty Shack, GKJ, Zwiff chaps.
I want something where I can easily turn my elbow into a fixed variable.
Thnx in advance.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Bands, thumb and elbow should all be in a straight line.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I would agree a straight line down your entire arm to your elbow. Have someone take a picture or do a video of you doing a couple of shots and you'll see right away what your elbow looks like. For me I have to put my elbow high enough that it feels like it's too high when you take a picture it's perfectly straight. If I hold it where it feels straight it's sagging down and I can't shoot right. So I've learned to keep it as high as I can and that's right even though it felt off at first. Also if you're having a hard time holding position you might be going too heavy. Try going with lighter ammo and a lighter band set, or make your band set a little bit longer so that you're not pulling it's hard. There's nothing wrong with being seven or eight meters from your target and having a lighter pull on the same size ammo, as long as you have the flat trajectory you're going to learn the better and quicker.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Ah, the elbow. I have to remind myself for pointing it up before taking it up, that works for me. Otherwise I drop it a little. But then there's Bill Hays, pinching the pouch sideways and dropping his elbow down... I try to learn his style, but it's tough.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Thnx Vince ...sane approach. Need to sort my vid skills out but I.m not keen on seeing my musculature from the side ...in denial!


tool said:


> Ah, the elbow. I have to remind myself for pointing it up before taking it up, that works for me. Otherwise I drop it a little. But then there's Bill Hays, pinching the pouch sideways and dropping his elbow down... I try to learn his style, but it's tough.





tool said:


> Ah, the elbow. I have to remind myself for pointing it up before taking it up, that works for me. Otherwise I drop it a little. But then there's Bill Hays, pinching the pouch sideways and dropping his elbow down... I try to learn his style, but it's tough.


Tool ...yeah no chance of me doin a Bill Hays style ...I miss by a country mile. Lots of variance out there ...takes all sorts I guess. Thnx.


----------

